# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  أسود يا الأردنيـــــة الوااااااحد بمية

## نشمية وافتخر

نرفع الشاهد ونقول لا اله الا الله ومحمد رسول الله 

وحطينا الاردن بالقلب وتوكلنا على الله 

وعند الفزعه بنفس الشاهد نضغط على زناد البارود 

نحمي بيارق وحدود والشاهد علينا الله 

يعني نفس الشاهد يشهد ان النخوه بهاي الدار 

حره ولاده احرار وماتركع الا لله 

يمشي على روس الاصابع غيمها خايف يصحي ورودها من نومها 

والغيث ينزل عالهدى مثل الندى من خوف يجرح خدها برشه مطر

وخيولها اللي مثل الطلق من عشقها للارض ماتترك حوافرها اثر 

شفتو العشق هذا العشق باقي مثل نقشات من امس النبط فوق الصخر

ومن هو اللي يسرج عالاصيله معرقه ((الاردني)) 

ومن هو بحومات الوغى بفزعه قدر رد النقى ((الاردني))

ومن هو اللي يبني للحضاره صروحها 

ومن هو اللي روحه بالشدايد ذايبه في روحها 


((( الاردنــــــــــــــــي )))


ومين اللي تتعفف بطاق المدرقه 

امـــــي انـــا 

ومين اللي بحروف الكرامه والشهامه مدقدقه 

امــــي انــــا 


ومين اللي مثل المسك ريحة فوحها 


ومين اللي في عز البكا ماسمعتنا نوحها 


امــــــــــــي انــــــــــــــــــا


ابــــــــــــــــــوي ..... 

ابوي اول ماوعي عالجيش راح 

يوم انه صوتك يابلد للفزعه صاااح

بعده شباب ويقرط الصوان ومايحسب حساب الموت او نزف الجراح

قال المهم يايابا العلم مايطيح ابد حتى لو راسك عن الكتفين طاااح 

ويا الجيـــش 


ويالجيش من كثر حب ابوي فيك بعد التقاعد ظلت عيونه عليك 

ترمج وماشال بوريته ولانزل عن كتافه رتب بتذكره فيك 

وظلو يتمتم انتبه كتفا سلاح ووصاني بعد مايموت اكفنه ببدله فوتيك 

لانه آمن بالله الواحد

وعشقه للاردن الواحد

وكل حبابه فوق ترابه قالو احنا الشعب الواحد 


نبني ونحلف قدام الله والله علينا اعظم شاهد


بيوم الشده كلنا جيش ويبقى الاردن اول واحد




من روائع الشاعر ماجد زريقات

----------


## العالي عالي

لا اله الا الله ومحمد رسول الله

----------


## نشمية وافتخر

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكووره يا نشميه على الكلام الحلوووو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والنعم فيكي يا نشميه اردنيه  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------

